# My Dog Died :(



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

I am beyond heartbroken. My sweet Daisy (a cocker spaniel/beagle mix) died this week - she was 16 years old. I got her when I was in high school - she was part of a litter that a friend's dog had and I would go over to her house everyday after school and love on her and spoil her when she was just days old. When it was time for her to come home, she was 100% mine.

She was with me through the end of high school, meeting my husband, getting married, moving twice, and having (and training to her specifications - from her point of view) my three children.

She was starting to show signs that the end was coming - loss of appetite, gastrointestinal problems, etc. On Tuesday, she couldn't get all four legs underneath her. I'm dealing with a terrible case of bronchitis and had a doctor's appointment that morning, but made arrangements to take her to the vet to have her put to sleep that afternoon.

Two of my three kids left on a trip with their grandparents and said their final goodbyes to her that morning (my youngest is a toddler and didn't know what was going on, except to keep covering her up to keep her warm and saying "Days cold" because Daisy was shivering). 

Well, my sweet, efficient Daisy handled everything her own way, as she always did in life. She waited for the boys to leave, she waited for my daughter to take a nap, and she waited for my husband to get home. 45 minutes before her appointment at the vet, she quietly slipped away in my arms. I hope she knew I was there for her at the end, the way I was at the beginning. I had her the entirety of her life and will never have another dog like her. My wonderful husband handled the burial and he has plans to plant daisies over her grave when the time is right.

My heart is battered for the family I lost.


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss . It's sad that dogs have such a short life expectancy. They deserve a longer life, but I think they make up for it by being so lively, lovely and giving during the short time we get to enjoy them.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Daisy sounds like a wonderful companion & I know you will miss her terribly.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy.


----------



## PuppyVision (Feb 22, 2015)

Sad Times.. I know its not comfort - but, you now have memories that your bundle of joy brought to your life. Memories you would never of had if you had never met. Hope your pain will ease in time. 
Sweet Dreams Daisy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss and may all of the wonderful memories that you shared with Daisy comfort you during your time of her loss.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful companion Daisy sounds like.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry your your loss.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a wonderful, special friend you had in Daisy---a love story from day one. I hope & pray that you will find comfort in the memories she left with you. I am sure she loved you as much as you loved her and that these will comfort you in your time of grief. She was pretty smart too---to do it her way!
RIP sweet Daisy! Hugs to you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry for you lost. Sounds like Daisy had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you, everyone. I've been consoling my children by reminding them that she had a very long life (112 in dog years!) and she never knew what it was like not to be loved. Being kids, they've already asked about a new dog to fill the void, but I need to get through the grieving process first. 

I so wish we could have these wonderful dogs for a longer time-frame. Another 16 years wouldn't have been long enough.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss, but what a beautiful parting. What a gift she gave to you after a wonderful lifetime together.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. I think it is comforting to know that she knew it was time to pass.


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know what it is like to lose a pet. Daisy was a part of your family and you do need to take the time to grieve for her. {HUGS}


----------



## zoostation (Jul 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. In consolation I can only say that it sounds like she had a wonderful and very long life. My first dog as an adult was my Lucy, a mixed shepherd/collie/not sure what who I also lost at 16 to a brain tumor. I'd gotten her when she was three from a lady being evicted from her house who was adopting her dogs away. She'd been with us for our first, second, and third houses, the birth of two of our three children, seeing our oldest child grow from 3 to 19, and so much more. 

It is hard I think because they have seen so much of your life with you that you feel like you are losing a part of that too. But its important to realize you have not lost those times, and that your beloved friend has just moved on to a better place. It will get better, and there are always plenty of puppies out there who need a good home too when you are ready.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Daisy is gone but I know she'll always be in your family's heart.:wub: It sounds like you two were quite the duo, going through life together and what taking it throws at us (everyone has good and bad) and always being there for each other. She seemed very special and hanging in there until the kids were gone and passing peacefully in the end on her own terms was her final, of many, gifts to you. You all were so lucky to have Daisy in your life. :grouphug:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

(((tears here))))) I am sure if she knew nothing else at the end she knew she was at peace and loved in her mamas arms. God Bless you in this time of grief. You gave her such a beautiful life and she has left you somememories to last you a lifetime. Your heart will smile in time I promise.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your baby!! I am sure she knew you where there in the end, helping her make her way to heaven. She also gave you a gift at the end of not having to put her to sleep but instead knowing she was where she wanted to be, at home in your arms.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious Daisy. She will always be in your heart and you will have happy memories of her.:grouphug:


----------



## gabby210 (Jun 17, 2015)

Your story brought tears to my eyes as I read it. There are no words to tell you how sorry I am for the loss of daisy. I'm a mom of 5 children so I know and understand how many diffrent emotions and even some confusion that must be going through all of you with everyone at diffrent ages and diffrent amounts of time that daisy was in each of your lives. We lost one of ours 3 years ago and it was very hard but you are so lucky to have found the perfect companion to share so many years of your life with not everyone is that lucky. Daisy was so lucky to have had you as well please know that daisy loved her life with you and is looking down watching all of you. I'm so so sorry for your loss and in time I hope you feel better cherish all the memories that you have of her since she was born. I think she was your everything but you were hers just as well. RIP daisy and again I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss my prayers and thoughts are with you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I forgot to mention how sweet the thought is that your DH will plant daisies on her grave-site! You won't ever see a daisy without that being a comfort to you.


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you all so much, you've been a great comfort to me. I've been a fairly silent member since I joined, but I knew you all would understand as we all love our puppies. It's been almost a week and the pain has lessened enough that I don't want to burst into tears at the thought of her. Although I'm still in the stage where I think she's here - I still hear her walking across the bathroom tile to her water or catch a glimpse of her outside and have a split second where I think I need to let her in. Or I look behind her favorite chair to wake her up to follow me up to bed at night or I wake up in the morning and still glance down to make sure I don't step on her (she used to sleep on the floor on my side of the bed). I know these habits will slowly dwindle, but I'm taking it one day at a time now. Thank you all!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy. I hope that you and your family are doing okay. 
When we have them for so long, through so many changes in our lives, they really are a part of us.
You gave her a wonderful life, and she will always be with you in your heart.
Sending lots of love and wishes for healing. :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Your post reminds me so much of my special relationship that I had with Cloud, my first Maltese. I was in college on a summer break when my neighbors hired me to babysit the puppies they had in June. I was with him all summer until the end when he was the last of his litter left and came home with me. He was my heart, responsible for my obsession with his breed. He was with me through college graduate school. My identity was Cloud's mom. No matter what other dogs came after, first the rescues and now the show dogs, in my heart I am always Cloud's mom. He died when he was a few months shy of 16. No other relationship can ever be the same because he was part of my life at such a critical coming of age era. He was my best friend. And a large piece of my heart belongs to him. That piece broke of when he died, but I believe we'll be together again. I truly understand your pain. Sending warm hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss..we love our Cockers as well as our Malts.. when Amy our Cocker's time was coming, she held on as if she was worried about leaving us,she passed 4 days after we got Emily and Sasha, like she knew we were in good paws.
Rylee had CHF and had been to the ER many times, each time,somehow he still pulled through, the day I found out I was NED, no evidence of disease with my cancer,he passed that night.. Like he was waiting for me to be ok..
I believe they know our hearts...


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*No words can really describe how sorry I am. *Please try to focus on the wonderful life you gave to each other, and how you were lucky to have each other for so long. Daisy will always be there in your heart:heart:.


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you so much, everyone, for your condolences! And thank you to those of you who shared your touching stories. 

We're nearing the two week mark and the pain has gotten a lot better. My boys had a lot of questions this week and that helped me more than I realized, just talking about her from the time she was a puppy to discussions about her sister (the sister stayed with my parents when I got married because she had bonded closely with my mom - she was from a second litter from the same parents and died several years ago) to talking about her last few minutes with me.

I actually began the very early stages of searching for a puppy this week. The soonest I would get one is November, which seems like a good time-frame, since I don't want to immediately jump into getting another pet. But at the same time, the house seems so empty since I've always had a dog or cat for as far back as I can remember. It seems like a huge step right now, but knowing I'm over three months away from potentially bringing one home makes it seem like a manageable step.


----------

